# Blade Bait Tangles



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

I am fairly new using blade baits. The rear hook get tangled with the snap more than I would like. Does anyone have suggestions or tricks to minimize this? I have tried tying directly to the bait. It still tangles and is harder to get free than when using the snap. Is there a way to keep the hook from flipping up onto the back of the lure?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Blue Collar Bob said:


> I am fairly new using blade baits. The rear hook get tangled with the snap more than I would like. Does anyone have suggestions or tricks to minimize this? I have tried tying directly to the bait. It still tangles and is harder to get free than when using the snap. Is there a way to keep the hook from flipping up onto the back of the lure?


Do a search on vibe s or blade baits, This topic has been discussed bunches., 
I will throw out there though, Keep useing that snap. If vertical jigging, follow your bait slowly back down with your rod,and dont let it freefall. Another option that helps me is useing a thicker line(stiffer) as a leader. I use thicker mono,but you could use florocarbon as well. This helps with the bait turning over and grabbing your line or snap.

I dont throw blade baits as much as I should,but when I do these are some of the things that help me out a little.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

I may try a stiffer leader. Currently I tie then directly to braid.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

use a 2' long 15# flouro leader, problem solved!!! you will also get more hits!


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

A short piece of clear tubing that just fits over a wire snap works great too.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. I will give them a try.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

You should always use a snap when using blade baits.If you don't, the blade will eventually cut through your line and just fall off. Don't use snap swivels they will increase the number of tangles. Just like bait casters and birds nest go hand in hand so goes blade baits and tangles. To help minimize the number of tangles as said, use a heavier leader, fish with controlled slack in your line, use a #1 duo lock snap, use smaller split rings or none at all and you can put smaller treble hooks on the blade baits, or replace the treble hooks with short shank trebles. Hope this helps.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Most Of my hard core blade bait customers use a 2" piece of wire attached to the top of the bait before tying on. They look like the Little Joe's inline spinners without the beeds and blade.This will solve your problem.....Mark


----------



## Bobst03 (Oct 15, 2011)

I use silver buddies year around down here in the river...In my opinion, get rid of the snap. I replace all of mine with a split ring. Most of the silver buddies have 3 holes in the back, I always use the middle hole. Further, I always use mono with a silver buddy, especially if I am going to be jigging it hard. The stretch of the mono doesnt pop it as hard. If by chance I have it on a rod with Flurocarbon, I just dont pop it as hard. I have very little trouble though after replacing the snap. Just my 2 cents, hope it helps.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

bassmastermjb said:


> Most Of my hard core blade bait customers use a 2" piece of wire attached to the top of the bait before tying on. They look like the Little Joe's inline spinners without the beeds and blade.This will solve your problem.....Mark


Where can I get these?


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Bobst03 said:


> I use silver buddies year around down here in the river...In my opinion, get rid of the snap. I replace all of mine with a split ring. Most of the silver buddies have 3 holes in the back, I always use the middle hole. Further, I always use mono with a silver buddy, especially if I am going to be jigging it hard. The stretch of the mono doesnt pop it as hard. If by chance I have it on a rod with Flurocarbon, I just dont pop it as hard. I have very little trouble though after replacing the snap. Just my 2 cents, hope it helps.


I tried this today and it was much better. The tangles were few and most would come loose with a light shake of the rod.

I have a cheap pair of split ring pliers that stretch the rings. Where can I get a good set?


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I use Fire Line,,to the snap,,,And I also super glue the knot,,, i also have a barrel swivel 2' up from the snap,,,But I add 3-4 drops of super glue ,,3-4 inches up from the snap knot,, and slide /spread the glue up & down the line with my fingers,,,Quickly & wipe fingers off QUICKLY also!!!! And the line is dry in a minute + fairly stiff,,from the application of the glue....my 2 cents... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

